# Can you teach a man to tease?



## perfectstranger (Aug 14, 2010)

Next to some of the other issues raised here, this is really minor. I'm just trying to build on what's already a good relationship.
The actual sex is good to great and we connect well physically. My partner catches on to what I like, and I'm not shy about letting him know he's doing the right thing. Sometimes this makes for spectacular sex...
It can also create tedious foreplay. He likes to do the things he remembers me enjoying! And I'm not someone that always appreciates getting everything I want all at once, right up front!
I'm sure I'm not explaining this well, especially without getting graphic.
I have tried demonstrating on him (a handful of extreme examples, also routinely in small "Nope, not yet" gestures) and I've tried gently directing his attention to other areas. I can tell this gets him totally confused.
This isn't his personality. He will wait, slow down, gentle, NOT gentle, whatever. Can I show him that what feels good right now would feel amazing after a little more anticipation? 
Again, I'm not complaining. Just wouldn't mind adding another element...
tia!


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Most men would love to have direction like that from the Mrs. If you want X today, tell him you want X. If you want Y next time, tell him. We are men, not women (and vice versa) while we have a general idea of what yall like, it helps to have an idea. 

So if foreplay is tedious, give him a playbook beforehand to follow, he'd love it!


----------



## pochael (Apr 12, 2010)

Start being more dominant in the bedroom. Make him do the things you want, the way you want, when you want. Be a little forcefull in telling him each and every step.


----------



## sadatheart (Aug 9, 2010)

saw this in a "sex help" video once that might work for you, try taking a small flashlight and with you controlling the light. ask him to focus on the area that the light is shinning on. then move the light around as you see fit. you're not exactly bossing him around but more guiding him in what you want.

neat little game to try sometime.


----------

